# Toy Breeders Western NY?



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I am asking for a client of mine she has 1 toy and is wanting to look for a breeder as her older dog(terrier X) is getting close to the end of her life and she would like to have another Poo. She is not interested in showing, she trains her dogs to be very obedient(I have never met a Toy Poodle that was so ball mad as this one is) and her dogs are groomed regularly and spoiled in the good way. Most people are surprised to see a toy that heels!

She is attracted to colours as opposed to black or white(her bitch is a faded black), is there anyone on the board that is or knows of a breeder I can refer to her?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would check with the PCA for referrals to local breeders. Off the top of my head, Cabryn comes to mine -- you might want to check out her website. I know spoos and mpoos of Cabryn and they have great temperments.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If she is willing to travel to Ontario, Cavri Poodles breeds lovely apricot toys.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

See if you can find a local poodle club. They will have a breeder referal. In NJ I have access to two clubs--Watchung Mountain Poodle Club and William Penn Poodle Club. These are wonderful resources when you are looking for a breeder.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I am very aware of how to find breeders thru the local clubs I was hoping to get referrals from breeders people know and have dealt with. There are a few from Watching I would not deal with to be frank. 

Arreau I will look up that breeder, I am sure of it is worth her time she is willing to go that far.


----------

